# Guide lines and Resizing Video Source



## snss (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi!
I would like to suggest some additions to OBS:
- To have in the next version(s) added Guide Lines? IMHO, it will help a lot of us to align the different elements more precisely.
- To have more control when resizing the video source (horizontally, vertically and diagonally)?

Thank you.


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 4, 2020)

What sort of extra control are you looking for? I assume you are already familiar with the Edit Transform box?


----------



## mr woody (Aug 5, 2020)

how about a crop option that just will crop easily. for some reason my ALT button only works randomly. its a burn out.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Aug 5, 2020)

Assuming use case explanations will help, I'll add my $0.02 as guide lines or similar for source placement in scene would definitely help me

In my case, streaming for HoW using Window Capture of PowerPoint on left side of canvas, and live or pre-recorded video content on right side. Depending on PPTx content, I may change size of video space to be larger (ie encroach into PPTx space). Current challenges
1. I can't specify size of PPTx window (ie if I change window on Desktop, the capture changes (not unexpected). It would be nice to have guidelines or something so I can make sure I have the PPTx window the right size (and not off by a little bit)
2. When placing the video, again, I can't specify exact size nor can I, for example, center within my planned open space on the right side of the canvas ... all the transforms are relative to the entire canvas, which is often of no use use for me... leading to manual placement, and that is where grid/guidelines, or sizing markers would help.
 Putting my fingers or small ruler up to screen to handle alignment is really silly in 2020

so I'd like to see
- with an existing source, give me exact pixel measurement and placement/alignment
- then let me specify those same details when placing a source
- allow transform to be specified for an area within the canvas, not just the entire canvas
gridlines, guides, or similar would help (though I'm totally open to other methods)


----------



## snss (Aug 6, 2020)

@dodgepong: more control in placing/aligning graphical elements and measure distance from different part of the canvas/screen. Please also see @Lawrence_SoCal suggestions.
@Lawrence_SoCal: I agree with your suggestions. 

Another suggestion: Undo/Redo options.


----------



## GeeMack (Aug 11, 2020)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> so I'd like to see
> - with an existing source, give me exact pixel measurement and placement/alignment
> - then let me specify those same details when placing a source



Click on a scene. Right click the source. Click "Transform>". Click "Edit Transform...". In that dialog box you can view and modify size, location, cropping information, etc.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Aug 11, 2020)

GeeMack said:


> Click on a scene. Right click the source. Click "Transform>". Click "Edit Transform...". In that dialog box you can view and modify size, location, cropping information, etc.


Thanks, I think the same day I posted I came across what you just listed.


----------



## forwarduk (Nov 10, 2021)

I can totally relate to this post. I've knocked up some really useful templates that I can use to align things with. 
If it helps anyone, then great. 

OBS Guide Overlays and Image Blend Overlays Pack


----------

